# Coca-Cola block letter bottles, a question.



## morbious_fod (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been wanting to ask this for a while. I know that the rule of thumb on the block letter Coca-Cola bottles are that they were used for Soda Water, and the script versions were used for Coca-Cola. While I've seen plenty of these block letter Coca-Cola bottles, I don't recall seeing one with just Coca-Cola in block letters, and "Trademark Registered" embossed below it. Most have been Coca-Cola Bottling Works/Company of (insert town here); however, I have a straight side Coca-Cola from K. B. Co. (Keystone Bottling Company group of West Virginia) bottle that has this layout. I am wondering why it has trademark registered under the name if it doesn't contain Coca-Cola or the Coca-Cola script (which of course is the trademark referred to). 







 Are there other examples of this that you know of?


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 27, 2010)

bottom.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2010)

moribus_fod ~

 I have often wondered about that same thing myself, and have always considered those bottles as "renegades." Suggesting that the bottler who requested the bottle be made by the glass maker didn't know the rules, thus the bottle maker just shrugged his shoulders and said, "Okay, mister. Whatever you want, I'll make it!" But this is pure speculation on my part, and I have no legitimate answer for you. But by posting your question to the site below, you/we may get the answer we are looking for. It appears to be an active site, as the last post was on Friday, March 26, 2010. And the guy seems to know his stuff ???  If nothing turns up here on A-B.Net, and you post your question to the link below, please let us know what you find out. 

 Thanks.

 SPB

http://cocacolabottleman.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2010)

morbious_fod ~

 If you don't mind, I thought I would share the link below that shows a variety of both the "script" Coke bottles along with several "block letter" examples. Granted, the block letter ones shown don't have the "Registered Trademark" aspect to them, but I thought the images would be of general interest to others.

 Thanks again,

 SPB

http://www.cokebottles.de/homer2.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2010)

morbious_fod ~

 P.S.  ( This is a case of the disapperaring edit button again).

 Sorry to bug you again, but if you or anyone else is smarter than a 5th grader, (which I'm not), and knows of some way to locate a "Home Page" for the last link I posted, please let us know where to find it. It's been a while since I saved the site, and the only thing I remember doing is Googling it somewhere and then placed it in my favorites file. Maybe it doesn't even have a home page. But you would think there would be some kind of reference as to who owns it, etc. ???

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 28, 2010)

Here ya go. 

http://www.cokebottles.de/frames2.htm

 Thanks for the replys. I do know that the Keystone Bottling Company was comprised of several different bottlers over the years of their existance, and that there are script style bottles as well out there. Yet the question remains were these bottlers ordering bottles separately, or were they bottling through one head bottler? Each bottler ordering their Coca-Cola bottles separately might account for the variety of these K. B. Co. bottles, and may lead to an answer to this question.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2010)

morbious_fod ~

 Thanks for the link.

 I've been meaning to compliment you on your website for quite some time, but have neglected to do so until now. It is without question one of the most interesting and well organized sites of its kind, and worthy of the gold star below that I only grant to individuals I personally consider to be "the best of the best." Good job! Please keep up the hard work. (And if I ever misspell your name again, let me apologize here in advance).

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 29, 2010)

Well gorsh! Twern't nothin'. LOL!


----------



## capsoda (Mar 29, 2010)

There were a few bottlers who used block letter bottles for Coke. They were listed as Bottlers of Coca Cola but there were no script style bottles and the block letters were usually all capitals. There were several who put Trademark Registered on both types too. There are literally thousands of variations of SS Coke and soda water bottles and the rules were not always followed. In Pensacola, Fl there are several examples of Coke labels on SS and hutch soda water bottles. They did what they needed to do at the time.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 29, 2010)

morbious_fod ~

 I realize I'm still a newbee here on Antique-Bottles.net, and may risk getting yelled at for this post, but your acceptance speech had me puzzled for awhile as to which character you were potraying. And then it finally hit me! (See Below) ... Although I may be wrong! Maybe it was Elmer Fudd?

 On a more serious note; One of the things I like best about A-B.net, is the fact that most members seem to be fairly liberal about this sort of thing. Unlike several other chat-forums I am a member of where, at times, it seems all they do is argue back-and-forth with each other about the most trivial things. Maybe the explaination is that soda bottle collectors have more in common than just a bunch of dusty old bottles. At least, that's what I hope and want to believe in. (If I say more, I'm going to start shedding tears. LOL)

 Thanks to all ...

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 29, 2010)

Mostly likely channeling Goofy through my subconscious mind. I donno where my mind dredges up this stuff and then spews them out; however, I'm sure it has something to do with being one of the original boob tube raised generation.


----------

